# Camphor Tree Wood



## Mr A (Jan 14, 2013)

I read this smells like Vicks Vapor Rub, the wet rounds I scrounged sure do. On another forum, it says good kindling. I cant find much definitive info. I know it will burn, the smelly oils may give off extra heat. I would guess it is like pine, make sure it is dry. Any thoughts on this wood? Much appreciated


----------



## Jags (Jan 14, 2013)

I have heard that the smoke is nasty.  I personally do not know.


----------



## Applesister (Jan 14, 2013)

My uneducated guess is that trapped resinous oils or volitle esters or whatever compounds are in Camphor would cause popping and crackling. Much like pine pitch. At least you know camphor is not toxic or dangerous to breath. Perhaps you may want to try it in an outside pit first.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 14, 2013)

Never dealt with it over here on this coast.......
That said, I hate Vicks vapor rub.....so I doubt I'd be into burning it....


----------

